# need ID



## Karda (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, I was asked if I know what this tree is, not much to go on it is very dead and no leaves the branches ore not opposite. looks like Beech but Im not sure. Any ideas thanks Mike


----------



## Karl_TN (Jul 27, 2018)

that tree might have some cool spalting considering the fungus that's growing on it. 

I think beech is a good guess. If so then it's possible this tree died from Beech Bark disease that prevalent in your area. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beech_bark_disease


----------



## pinky (Jul 27, 2018)

A dead tree among the dead.


----------



## Karda (Jul 27, 2018)

ok thanks, I would think that being so old that that the wood would need to be stabalzie. Im not holding my breath, it is in a city cemetary and they don,t take care of tree until they fall down. thanks Mike


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 29, 2018)

European beech, _Fagus sylvatica_. Death likely 'beech wilt fungus' not 'beech bark' based on the single picture above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Jul 29, 2018)

ok thanks, ill see if I can get more pics but is all trunk no branches or leaves left thanks


----------



## Karda (Aug 1, 2018)

hi here are some addition pics of the above tree, I know it not much but thats all there is. Thanks for trying Mike


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 1, 2018)

Looks like some nice curly figure in the base area. Be careful of limbs falling when you're near it. Maybe the city would give you the wood if you paid for a tree service to take it down. City managers are always looking for help with their budgets.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 1, 2018)

Still the same thoughts as before. Thanks for the additional pictures. Very confident on the species part of the earlier reply now.


----------



## Karda (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks for the ID I will pass it on to the form at the cemetery. I would love to have some of that wood but I won't be abler to have it down. The cemetery don't cut any down, they wait till they blow down the let people take what they want. The ground foreman take a lot for fire wood.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 2, 2018)

Karda said:


> Thanks for the ID I will pass it on to the form at the cemetery. I would love to have some of that wood but I won't be abler to have it down. The cemetery don't cut any down, they wait till they blow down the let people take what they want. The ground foreman take a lot for fire wood.



That is odd. Most cemetery organizations have insurance for fallen trees vandalism and stupid people (visitors), however if they fail to act in a preventative manner (dead tree in this case), they often lose their insurance. Then they are responsible for repairs to headstones and plots. Most have "perpetual care" listed on the plot deed, legally holding the cemetery liable for much.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 2, 2018)

This is a city centenary. It looks like that is the way it works. I have seen many tree that should have been removed long ago, like the one pictured. I have seen seeral blwn down but only one cut down


----------



## Palaswood (Aug 9, 2018)

cemeteries have the BEST trees. I love to look at them when I go by.


----------



## Karda (Aug 9, 2018)

thats true they have some wonderful old trees


----------

